# Start line stay update



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

You might remember my posts about start line stays (or not). Well this weekend Kahlua and I had a chance to work on them at a real trial. I entered her in my club trial for Fri and Sat in all the AAC Starter and Advanced classes just to work on start lines (FEO runs). So I was able to put her back if she broke and work on getting a lead out.

Basically if she broke and took an obstacle I called her back and reset her, did this on Friday in all classes and she finally stayed first time in the last one. All the runs that day started with the chute so she got lots of practice in it ) Although I had to restart her, I did get stays after a few tries.

Then today my trainer whose trial it was told me my goal was to get a longer lead out, turn and talk to her and tell her she was good. First class Snooker, I leave ehr at start (it was a jump) and walked away - kept waiting for her to run past me but she stayed!! I got out to the a frame which was a 90 degree turn after her jump (tunnel dead ahead of her). Told her she was good and released, called her to me and she came off her route to the tunnel. Did the frame plus 2 lovely sets fo weaves, then knocked the first closing bar ( My fault but hey I was there for the start lines.
Then ran Advanced Snooker and did the same jump. She stayed while I moved a bit farther, knocked that bar but I was happy - got the stay.
Decide to run Master Gambler so I could try the mini gambles. First one was jump teeter but you had to lead out to the teeter to get behind the line. First time she broke and did jump teeter - called ehr back and resat her. Then I actually led out to end of the teeter - she did the mini and got the double points. Have that one on video but need to upload it.

Also got her to do 12 weaves away from me - perfect!! Tried to do a chute away from me then turn into weaves and come back but she missed her entry - good try though. Then she did the final Gamble - knocked first bar but did the other 4 obstacles including a ncie dog walk contact at distance.

Last 2 runs didn't need much lead out - started with a tunnel to weaves and lead out was lateral so she did those fine - I can always get lateral leads )

Also worked her contacts today - if she ran them we redid the obstacle and she had to hold them. Lots of good work on that. AAC allows training in the ring - you just get a limited time so we used that for all this redoing. She is very fast so in spite of resetting her start lines we got lots of obstacles done.

Tomorrow I have her in 2 real classes so I am hoping that she is starting to figure this out. I don't want to restart her but will if I have to. Don't mind not getting the standard run but would like the Gamble so we can move up to Advanced Gamblers - only need one more Q.

I'm lucky I was able to do this this weekend - I worked my buns off both days for my runs though - but my trainer really wanted me to work on them - she has hope we can improve )

Pat


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Well yeah! you have a plan and are sticking to it... so agree with your trainer that it will only be a matter of time. That was hard work but sounds worth it... hope you get your gamble tomorrow!! Go Team Kahlua!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!! Keep it up.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great news!

Just remember to keep to your criteria and make sure it's black and white to her at training AND trials. If you just let her get away with leaving too early at a trial, and she's 'rewarded' by going on, you will be back to square one.

These darn fast and smart dogs!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Awesome work!!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Kahlua did get her Gamble Q the day after all our work. So she is now in Advanced Gamblers in AAC.

Unfortunately the following weekend we did CPE and while she did really well (4 Q's and a title in level 3 Snooker!), start lines were non existent. Problem is in CPE I cannot bring her back to start line or I get whistled off so there is no way to work it.

I ran with her rather than let her break and it actually worked fine but I did work the stays in the classes where I could put her back - Jackpot and Fullhouse. Called her back when she took the first obstacle and re set her - wasted time but she is fast and can make it up.

Doing CPE again over New years in a tight venue so not much room to set her up ( My club trial is in early Feb again so I will have a chance to do the same training stuff if my trainer lets me enter her FEOs in trade for working all the classes. She has a break in January as I am judging in Michigan mid month and then out of town without her at the end.

Pat

Pat


----------

